# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  وردة ..

## casper5020

وردة..
أزرعُ وردة
أسقي وردة
حتى تكْبر
كي أوهبها لقلبٍ مُثمِر
كي تَرشُفها مثل النحل

كل الغاية وردة؟!
أفتحُ قلب العالم كله
بوردة..
لعنَ الله الوردة
لعنَ الله الحب الأخرق

قولي لي..
كيف يكون العاشق أقوى
حينَ يكون الوطن الأكبر
قطرة دمعة ؟؟!
كيف ترين الوردة
كيف تكون الوردة
قطعة جمرة؟؟
أنا لا أعشق تلك الوردة
لعنَ الله الوردة
لعنَ الله الوردة
......


حامد

----------


## حلا

*حامد
اسمح لي أولاً أن أرحب بك معنا في المنتدى 

ثانياً اسمح لي أن أقول لك أن كلماتك جميلة وفكرتك أيضاً جميلة جداً.

 أتمنى أن نقرأ لك أكثر، وأتمنى أن يوفقك الله في كتاباتك القادمة.*

----------


## على درويش

*جميله هى كلماتك وفكرتك أيضا وسوف أتابعك دائما وانتظر من هذا القلم الكثير*

----------


## peameds

كل عام وجميج الاصدقاء الاحباء بخير 
انا جديد بالمنتدى وارجو ارشادى فى كيفيه تنزيل اغانى الاصدقاء يوجد رابط من الاصدقاء ولكن عندما اضغط عليه لتنزيل الاغنيه مثلا اجد نفسى فى مكان غير الذى اشار اليه الاصدقاء فماذا افعل

----------


## صـايـع بـحـر

كل عام وجميج الاصدقاء الاحباء بخير 
انا جديد بالمنتدى وارجو ارشادى فى كيفيه تنزيل اغانى الاصدقاء يوجد رابط من الاصدقاء ولكن عندما اضغط عليه لتنزيل الاغنيه مثلا اجد نفسى فى مكان غير الذى اشار اليه الاصدقاء فماذا افعل

----------


## صـايـع بـحـر

يليت اغنية ورده الجزائريه بيسالوني لو غبت عني اعمل ايه احب تاني مش ممكن اقدر

----------


## بنت الأشراف

طلب مهم جدا ....
*أرجو تحقيق أمنيتي في إحضار أغاني ألبوم (خليك معايا ) لوردة اللي من ضمنه أغنية شمس وبحر -خليك معايا - منة يا منة - وأغاني حلوة أوي في الألبوم ده*

----------


## azizghanem

شكراااااا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## peameds

احساس جميل وموسيقى رائع ولكن ماذنب الورده؟ انها خلقت لنتمتع بجمال منظرها وعطر رائحتها مظلومه تلك الورده التى حطمتها يد الانسان الظالم لنفسه ولخلق الله     حتى الورده لم يتركها

ننتظر منك الجديد والجميل يا اخ حامد

----------


## saydsalem

*حرف بمنتهى الروعة*
*ومفردة تنبض بالأبداع*
*راقني ماكتبت كثيرا*
*فدمت بكل خير*
*ولك تحيتي*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

